# Soo Stupid



## Gizmo (10/4/14)




----------



## JB1987 (10/4/14)

This will not end well, I feel a Darwin award coming...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/4/14)

Uhm...pretty sure thats a King not a ChiYOU


----------



## TylerD (10/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Uhm...pretty sure thats a King not a ChiYOU


Looks more like an IDIOT to me.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (10/4/14)

I.D10-t ERROR FOUND

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Metal Liz (10/4/14)

Agreed, what is WRONG with that dude's brains....?????? Think they might be fried from too many stinkies


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

I want to be that guy's friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (10/4/14)

I watched it without sound, what point is he trying to prove? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (10/4/14)

Seriously you can hear his daughter outside the bathroom "Daddy, daddy" before it starts.

And the dude looks like he walked out of a LMFAO music video.

What an ass

Reactions: Like 2


----------

